# Amazing workshop opportunity



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello folks,

I have 2 openings for a 5 day workshop with master carver and teacher, Alexander Grabovetskiy, June 14-18, in the beautiful seaside village of Camden, Maine. Alex is considered by many to be the premier classical carver in the world, and he has all the awards to back up that claim.
He is also beloved by his students as a devoted and very effective teacher. All skill levels are welcome. Alex does miracles with beginners!

Camden is a wonderful place to bring the family.









Info and Registration is here: www.MaineCoastWorkshop.com

We will also feature Charleston carver Mary May in July for an acanthus and relief carving "deep dive".

Thank you,

-William


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I live in Maine, have all my life. I've been to Camden many times. Beautiful little 'touristy' coastal town. It's a craftsman haven. Musical instrument makers, boat and furniture builders, Heck even a harpsicord craftsman. I spent some time there in '76 with Nikola Apolonio, learning to make guitars. Nice place. Look for very heavy tourist traffic in the summer. The best seafood.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

It would be great to spend time with Alexander, his videos are amazing. I'm going to be driving the other direction then though, so it won't be something I could get away with.


----------



## bbrown (Sep 3, 2008)

No worries guys. I hate to be pushing this so much, but I need another student or two or I might have to cancel.
Only 3 signed up so far. Two had to cancel.


----------

